

Alt Text: Stupid New Domain Names and What They Really Mean for the Web - SlipperySlope
http://www.wired.com/underwire/2012/06/alt-text-stupid-new-tlds/

======
SlipperySlope
The takeaway ...

"The wave of new possible new web addresses has nothing to do, ICANN assures
us, with pocketing millions of dollars from hopeful registrants. Thus, it
looks like we’re going to have to deal with a whole host of D-string TLDs."

